# Pigeon family must move! London UK



## Ogriv (Apr 19, 2009)

Hello there

I'm based in London, England. We live above a beauty salon and they have their air-conditioning unit in a hole above our front porch. 

Pigeons have been nesting in there for some time. Last month one of the fledglings was learning to fly... I'm assuming it's all grown up now.

On to the current problem:
The beauty salon owners placed chicken wire in front of the air-con unit to stop the pigeons going into the hole to nest. This morning I found that a baby pigeon (looks about 10 days old from the research I've done) was trapped behind the chicken wire with its mother outside the chicken wire unable to feed it! I have moved the chicken wire in order to reunite them - mum fed baby and all is well.

The baby is certainly not ready to fly yet - if it were, I'd be less worried.

The problem is, they have naturally gone back inside the hole to re-establish their home... and I know the beauty salon owners will be angry that I have moved the chicken wire... so basically the birds need to leave as soon as possible. 

Is it the case that pigeons only have two babies per clutch? If so, then presumably I just need to wait about 20 days till this baby has flown the nest. Perhaps I can persuade the neighbours to leave the hole open for this length of time. I'll tell our mutual landlord of the situation so he can mediate.

But are the birds likely to have more than one brood? It's really not safe for them to stay there, because our neighbours hate them!

Sandra


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Ogriv said:


> Hello there
> 
> I'm based in London, England. We live above a beauty salon and they have their air-conditioning unit in a hole above our front porch.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your kindness and concern over the pigeon family and helping mom and baby reunite.

Yes, they do lay two eggs per clutch, so it would be best if you can remove them all when the babies become independent. The mother usually lays another round of eggs when babies are 14 days of age, but you can always remove those eggs and throw them away when they have been layed before incubation.

Perhaps you can locate a wildlife rehabber that would help the baby reach maturity if the owner wants them out now. Our UK members may be able to help with that.

I will edit your thread to show your location and that will alert our UK members.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Thank goodness you noticed!

If the salon owner allows it it will be much better for the youngster to fledge and leave the nest at the apprropriate time, but you have to keep your eyes open as they will lay another clutch while still looking after the first one.

If things go pear shaped then try to get the babies to:

London Wildlife Hospital 
open 365 days a year
Beddington Park, Church Road, 
Wallington SM6 7NN 
T: 0208 647 6230
E: [email protected]

One of our members works there and might be able to keep us informed of their progress.

Cynthia


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

THANKYOU Cynthia.....that was quick!!!


----------



## Ogriv (Apr 19, 2009)

*thanks*

Thanks for getting back to me so fast

So it seems we must remove any eggs they lay while this baby is learning to fly.

The hole where they nest is large and high up, as well as containing an air-con machine!

I hope they have laid the eggs somewhere that is easily accessible, or it will be very hard to remove them.

Ideally I'd like someone who knows about pigeon eggs to look for them. Perhaps I'll see if I can contact any local wildlife rescue people.

Sandra


----------



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

hi 
i will take the other adult pigeons from you and put them in a dove cote if you like i am in dorset


----------



## Ogriv (Apr 19, 2009)

So you mean if we can get rid of any eggs and the baby fledges, you'd take the adults if they were forced out of their home?

I think they will definitely be forced out, it just depends when.


----------



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

Ogriv said:


> So you mean if we can get rid of any eggs and the baby fledges, you'd take the adults if they were forced out of their home?
> 
> I think they will definitely be forced out, it just depends when.


yep i have a wild flock of feral pigeons that life in a dovecote and a racing pigeon flock as you can see in my pictures


----------



## Ogriv (Apr 19, 2009)

I'd be happy for you to take the adults as long as I know the baby will be safe too. I have to go to work tomorrow and I'm worried the salon owners will put the wire back


----------



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

the only thing is that your in london and i am in dorset how are we going to sort this out lol


----------



## Ogriv (Apr 19, 2009)

Hmmmm, not sure! And I think time is of the essence too.

The Wildlife Hospital in Wallington mentioned above doesn't have any volunteers who live near me - I rang them today to get some advice. 

The RSPCA could be called if the baby gets trapped behind the wire again, and if the salon owners are cruel - but I heard they euthanise pigeons. 

Have found two animal rescue numbers for north-east London (my area) but no-one is picking up the phone.


----------



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

if there is some way of getting them near me i would take them all and the baby


----------



## Ogriv (Apr 19, 2009)

We don't have a car unfortunately. 

And I wouldn't know how to catch them either as I'm a total layperson when it comes to birds

I hope a rescue person who lives nearby can help


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Sorry for butting in here, but it seems to me that the babies are the only thing you should worry about. The adult birds, once "locked" out of thier nest, will just go find another place and continue on with their life. IMO, the adult birds shouldn't be captured at all. You can't capture the parents AND the babies and move them all, because the parents would just abandon the babies and someone would have to hand raise them anyway.
IF the owners can be persuaded to just leave them alone for a few more weeks and let the babies grow up and in the meantime, remove any new eggs, THEN, the nest/hole can be closed up and the birds can just move on.


----------



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

Lovebirds said:


> Sorry for butting in here, but it seems to me that the babies are the only thing you should worry about. The adult birds, once "locked" out of thier nest, will just go find another place and continue on with their life. IMO, the adult birds shouldn't be captured at all. You can't capture the parents AND the babies and move them all, because the parents would just abandon the babies and someone would have to hand raise them anyway.
> IF the owners can be persuaded to just leave them alone for a few more weeks and let the babies grow up and in the meantime, remove any new eggs, THEN, the nest/hole can be closed up and the birds can just move on.


i was going to put the baby under foster parents or hand rear it


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

james fillbrook said:


> i was going to put the baby under foster parents or hand rear it


And if that can be done, that would be GREAT. I'm just saying that there's no need to up root the adult birds. Just close up their "home" and they'll find a new one.


----------



## Ogriv (Apr 19, 2009)

My goal is just to get the family out of there as soon as possible, hopefully without having to call people who would euthanise the baby. 

I would like to dispose of the eggs and wait for the baby to fledge.
However, I am worried about the time pressure from the neighbours, and also about finding the eggs under the air-con unit.

Are there many London-based forum members, do you know?

If there is a London-based forum member who might be able to help, my mobile number is 07984 814 503.

thanks


----------



## Ogriv (Apr 19, 2009)

*did you call me?*

Hello there

I've just seen a missed call on my phone that someone left last night at 2330. If this is you and you can help with our pigeon family, then please call me back today.

Thanks


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

What part of London are you in? 

Was the call you received from a withheld number? I think I might know who that was and will try to contact that member. We also have a member in another part of London that might be close enough to help. I will contact her.

You could also try e-mailing Save the Trafalgar Square Pigeons:

http://www.savethepigeons.org/

and you could telephone Swans and Friends Bird Rescue: Jon and Linda Potts, Swans and Friends Bird Rescue, 07712 753919.

Cynthia


----------



## Ogriv (Apr 19, 2009)

*Stoke Newington*

Hi

I'm based in Stoke Newington, which is in North-East London near places like Hackney, Islington and Tottenham. 

I think the person who rang me yesterday was a lady based in Surrey called Jane. I am in touch with her now, but as she still lives very far from me things are still quite difficult. 

Tonight when I get home from work I will climb the stepladder and see if the baby and any eggs are accessible, but it's difficult due to the hole being filled with an air-con unit. The baby rarely comes to the front of the hole. I will also see what the salon owners have made of the latest development. 

I will try the numbers you gave me - unfortunately I am having to get on with some of this while at work (surreptitiously). Therefore some of it might have to continue this evening.

Thanks very much - I think this needs sorting ASAP.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Yes, I thought it might be Jayne, she is one of the few that is always ready to help a pigeon in need.

I have also e-mailed Simone, I think she is in central London.

Be careful at work. I am retired now and shocked at how much time I spend on the internet...I wince to remember that I was as bad when I was at work, I could never resist having a peek at PT and could not fail to respond when there was an urgent enquiry. Fortunately our systems administrator was also a pigeon lover and probably turned a blind eye.

Cynthia


----------



## Ogriv (Apr 19, 2009)

*Neighbours seem ok...*

I've just got home from work and spoken to the beauty salon about the situation. They are Turkish and so there is a slight language barrier 

But the girl I spoke to said not to worry and that I was kind. She said they hadn't realised there was a baby inside and that the pigeons are a bit like our neighbours. I hope that all her colleagues are singing from the same hymn sheet.

I think this nesting site does need closing up, or there will be more trouble in the future. 

So the plan now is as originally decided. Hopefully the baby will fly in about 20 days (10th May?!?) and in the meantime we'll look out for eggs. Just hope we can reach in sufficiently to remove them. 

I have been very anxious about all this and I'm glad there might be a partial resolution.


----------

